# New switch has arrived



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Received my new 5 way switch today which was custom made for me by Train-Li. Nickle plated rails One cool looking switch. No I'll have to get busy building that new 5 track staging yard. Later RJD


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting. How about a few more closeups?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*RJ,* *That switch is nice, its nickel plated? so it will work well with SS track. i could use 2 of these inside for indoor yard. thanks for posting..







*


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats a fine looking switch RJ. Arranging that on your RR will keep you out of mischief for a few days.







I guess quite a few switches like that will be appearing in pics quite soon.


Similar items were known a sector plates in OO/HO scale over here.


I have a few 6" lengths of brass track that are unused: maybe I can use three or four for a storage yard. Have to talk to a friend who is technically skilled, unlike me, to see if he has bright ideas.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ,

Nice looking switch. Can I ask how much? The brass ones I saw were in the $200 range, but for storage tracks, that is really a great piece of trackwork..


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark: Some where in the $270 range. Just remember this is manual switch. Powered ones run almost $500. If you add up the fprice of 5 wide radius switches at $55 apiece comes to $275 so it worked out just fine. and takes less space and gives you longer tracks. Later RJD


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ,
When you put it that way it truly does make sense. Less space equivalent pricing. 

Chas


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Mine was delivered today, likewise custom nickle plated. It is powered, so will post pix soon on the mechanism... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Hopefully we will get to see the powered version from Greg. I wll try to post a couple of more pics of how the track is lined and how it is kept in place. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have some preliminary pictures:

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mainmenu-27/track-mainmenu-93/train-li/5-way-switch*

I have run it, the mechanism is smooth and runs on 22 vdc (I tried it on 12v, just ran slower), nicely geared down, and indexes perfectly... I'm very pleased with the construction. (Of course Axel never imports junk!) 


Here's one picture...


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Nice..........







*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I will get better pictures, but I needed to control remotely... will keep 5 trains at the ready, and I have cameras covering the railroad, so I can pull the trains out remotely (this will go in the garage). 

When you think about how much 4 SS switches cost (with electric switch motors), and how much linear space they use up, then $500 is a reasonable price to have it all compact, and all that extra space. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok here are a few pics close up for the manual switch. Ha Greg is slower than I am. I'd like to see the detail end of the motorized version.










You can see the black slider in between the rails one with the rectangle knob. Slide it to make contact with the shart rails to keep the tracks lined up. This photo shows it in place to hold the alignment.










Slider being moved to hold alignment of the rails. Now it's your turn Greg. Later RJD


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Fascinating! This might just be the solution I am looking for....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The picture I took shows it all. That is because you cannot see anything because it's all internal... pictures on my site... TRACK.... TRAIN-LI....5 way switch...

 http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mainmenu-27/track-mainmenu-93/train-li/5-way-switch

Regards, Greg


----------

